# Advice please



## TinaP (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all. I'm new to all of this so any help/advice would be fantastic.

My in-laws retired to Costa Blanca 2 years ago and we visit several times per year. My partner and I both love the spanish way of life and are now seriously considering moving to Costa Blanca in September. I know our way of life will be very different to the in-laws because we will still need to work but we don't really have anything to keep us in the UK so might as well take the opportunity.

We have found details a lovely villa through a private rental in Playa Flamenca. Does anyone know what this area is like?

Fortunately I will be able to continue in my job as I work remotely in the UK anyway so working remotely from Spain will be fine as long as landline/internet are connected.

My partner has been a quality technnician for 14 years but does have experience from managing a bar. For the first few months my salary will cover our uk expenses (renting our uk house out) and spanish outgoings but he will need to find some work.

Does anyone know if there is much bar/restaurant work around the Playa Flamenca area? Or what about property management ie, gardening etc?

Do you think he would find work as a self employed contractor doing odd-jobs as he doesn't mind travelling around the area? Is the property management idea over saturated in Spain or would there be a good opportunity amongst the ex-pats?

One last thing! We will have to drive from uk to spain due to bringing our dog. Is the best route Plymouth-Bilbao or do you know any alternatives?

Also any job websites or property websites would be fab!

Sorry if i'm rambling on but I have done a lot of research myself the last couple of weeks but want to get real advice from the people that know!

Thanks for all your help

Tina


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

TinaP said:


> One last thing! We will have to drive from uk to spain due to bringing our dog. Is the best route Plymouth-Bilbao or do you know any alternatives?


Before doing much more - speak to the FERRY companies. They may NOT allow the animal on the passenger part of the ship. Quarantine rules and such. And you cannot enter the car decks whilst travelling (normally). 

MAKE SURE YOU CAN GET ADSL (BROADBAND) WHERE YOU EXPECT TO RENT - MAKE IT A CONDITION. If it's not already in it could take WEEKS assuming it's possible. Ask!


----------



## TinaP (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll be contacting the ferry co's today to find out more but I do now that Brittany Ferries allow dogs from the uk in their onboard kennels, just need to check with other ferry co's.

The villa does have landline and ADSL - just needs to be re-connected which the owner will organise before we get there.

What about the area - do you know what it's like? Also what about opportunity for property care?
Thanks!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

If you take the tunnel and then drive through france you will be allowed to stay with your pet
The long ferries are going to be a bit of a problem as Chris said, as you cant go to the car deck

Playa Flamenca area ....... well ..... I have never been there, and I can only tell you what several people I know have said about the area ..... they hated it. They said there was a lot of crime, loads and loads of Brits, and they were glad to be out of it. Thats no slur on anyone living there, I'm just passing on what I have been told and I'm sure some will come up with a different viewpoint.


----------



## TinaP (Jul 9, 2008)

Mmm think I'll have to do a bit more research into Playa Flamenca then. Do you know of any good websites that offer long term rental properties in Costa Blanca so we can look at alternatives?

What is the work situation like over there- is it easy to start up yourself?

I'm looking into the tunnel as an option - thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

TinaP said:


> Mmm think I'll have to do a bit more research into Playa Flamenca then. Do you know of any good websites that offer long term rental properties in Costa Blanca so we can look at alternatives?
> 
> What is the work situation like over there- is it easy to start up yourself?
> 
> I'm looking into the tunnel as an option - thanks for the suggestion


Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain is good I hear

I know I'm biased, but I'd look further North in the CB, I've attached the Oliva web site as an example, but it really is lovely around here.

Tourist-Oliva.com | Oliva’s tourist information website
Portal Oficial de Turismo de la Comunitat Valenciana

Work is always going to be a challenge, but not impossible. But then again, its getting that way in the UK from what I see.

You can start as an autonomo, but that is going to see you paying into the system at around €238 a month, even if you dont get any work one month.

Remember .... the cost of living is cheaper over here for pensioners, but if you have to work here you have to remember that the average salary is around €15k now


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> If you take the tunnel and then drive through france you will be allowed to stay with your pet
> The long ferries are going to be a bit of a problem as Chris said, as you cant go to the car deck


True that you cannot get to the car deck but you dont need to. Brittany Ferries on the Plymouth to Santander route definitely allow dogs in special kennels on board, nowhere near the car decks and owners can access to the kennels during the crossing.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

El Capitan said:


> True that you cannot get to the car deck but you dont need to. Brittany Ferries on the Plymouth to Santander route definitely allow dogs in special kennels on board, nowhere near the car decks and owners can access to the kennels during the crossing.


Oh thats good. I guess on the long trips as opposed to the 90 minute hops


----------

